# Celebrities Who Play RPGs?



## Samloyal23 (Jan 21, 2015)

Vin Diesel is well known among gamers, as is Wil Wheaton. Lexa Doig from the show Andromeda is known to play online RPGs, are there any other celebrities you know of who play RPGs, either online or tabletop?


----------



## trappedslider (Jan 21, 2015)

Samloyal23 said:


> Vin Diesel is well known among gamers, as is Wil Wheaton. Lexa Doig from the show Andromeda is known to play online RPGs, are there any other celebrities you know of who play RPGs, either online or tabletop?




Ben Affleck played DnD as a kid with his best friend Matt Damon. Jessica Alba, Jon Favreau,

Dame Judi Dench DMs D&D campaigns with her grandchildren and contrary to popular myth, Vin Diesel did not "teach her how to play" while they were filming together. She already knew how.


----------



## The Grassy Gnoll (Jan 21, 2015)

I never knew "M" was short for "DM". I wonder if her reference to a "sexist, misogynist dinosaur" was to do with James Bond's Chaotic Neutral Dragonborn character, Dublo S's'evaan?


----------



## Rune (Jan 21, 2015)

He played a Bard. Lame Bard.


----------



## The Grassy Gnoll (Jan 21, 2015)

Licenced to trill....


----------



## Ryujin (Jan 22, 2015)

I suppose it depends on your definition of 'celebrity', as fame is a relative thing. Virtually all of the people in Dead Gentlemen Productions and Zombie Orpheus Entertainment are gamers but some wouldn't count them, as they aren't 'universally' famous.  Felicia Day is a gamer (again obvious). Seth Green (Family Guy, Robot Chicken) has said he plays RPGs. I found a reference to Nathan Fillion sitting in on someone's Firefly game at GenCon.


----------



## Samloyal23 (Jan 22, 2015)

Ben Affleck 
Matt Damon 
Jessica Alba 
Jon Favreau
Dame Judi Dench
Vin Diesel 
Felicia Dey
Seth Green
Nathan Fillion

Who else?


----------



## tuxgeo (Jan 22, 2015)

Dude, you mentioned Wil Wheaton in your original post -- but then you left him off your compiled list. 

Add: 
Dan Harmon, creator of "Community." (He plays D&D in his "Harmontown" podcasts.) 
John Rogers, show-runner of "Leverage" -- and writer of the D&D comic from IDG.


----------



## Rune (Jan 22, 2015)

tuxgeo said:


> John Rogers, show-runner of "Leverage" -- and writer of the D&D comic from IDG.




Also an EN World member. Here's his old Story Hour.

It's one of the greats.


----------



## Samloyal23 (Jan 22, 2015)

Ben Affleck 
Matt Damon 
Jessica Alba 
Jon Favreau
Dame Judi Dench
Vin Diesel 
Felicia Dey
Seth Green
Nathan Fillion
Wil Wheaton
Dan Harmon
John Rogers

Getting longer... Got enough for a good sized adventure party.


----------



## trappedslider (Jan 22, 2015)

just take a look here http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/OneOfUs


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 22, 2015)

J. D. Cronise, guitarist & lead vocalist for the heavy metal band The Sword is a gamer.

There is also a blog out there called dndwithpornstars, which details the gaming life of a guy who runs games with/for porn star gamers.


----------



## fba827 (Jan 22, 2015)

Chris hardwick
Sam witwicker (sp? The guy who plays the vampire on the American version of being human)
Steven Colbert

Also (I'm pretty sure .....) Joseph Gordon-levit made a comment in some interview about having played d&d when he was younger but didn't know that anyone still played the game. So not a 'current' rpger


----------



## Morrus (Jan 22, 2015)

I wonder if any of those famous folks are secret EN World posters?  Probably not.


----------



## Rune (Jan 22, 2015)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I wonder if any of those famous folks are secret EN World posters? Probably not.




Well, as I mentioned before, one of them wasn't secret. John Rogers was jonrog1.

Last activity looks to have been in February last year. 

Also, I distinctly remember that Gary Gygax was posting secretly until someone figured it out.


----------



## Ryujin (Jan 22, 2015)

Morrus said:


> I wonder if any of those famous folks are secret EN World posters?  Probably not.




Actually, I wouldn't doubt it. I've been on other various boards, many motorcycle related, and we've ultimately found that well known journalists and racers were on them using pseudonyms. It's a very real possibility.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 22, 2015)

Rune said:


> Well, as I mentioned before, one of them wasn't secret. John Rogers was jonrog1.




Yeah, I knew about the non-secret one!  I guess if any of them are here and haven't outed themselves yet, they're not going to.  I wonder how many of them specifically play D&D currently, as opposed to used to, or play mainly boardgames these days?


----------



## Mallus (Jan 22, 2015)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> There is also a blog out there called dndwithpornstars, which details the gaming life of a guy who runs games with/for porn star gamers.



Zak Smith. He's also a successful artist. I first read about him in reference to his project where he made a painting for each page of Pynchon's Gravity's Rainbow. MoMA owns some of his work. 

Lots of writers --and not just the usual suspects/genre authors-- played D&D: Junot Diaz, Ta-Nehisi Coates, Sherman Alexie... I guessing Sam Lipsyte played, because his story in the New Yorker "The Dungeon Master" sure sounded authentic (if deranged).


----------



## Janx (Jan 22, 2015)

Ryujin said:


> Actually, I wouldn't doubt it. I've been on other various boards, many motorcycle related, and we've ultimately found that well known journalists and racers were on them using pseudonyms. It's a very real possibility.




I would assume they'd prefer to keep it quiet so they can participate in their hobby discussion, rather than get bogged down with "ooh your famous!"  drama.

I realize that's kind of obvious, but it's one of the many benefits to some anonymity on the net.  We all can be dogs together.


----------



## delericho (Jan 22, 2015)

trappedslider said:


> just take a look here http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/OneOfUs




Links to TV Tropes should be required by law to carry warnings about the time that will be lost if followed.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 23, 2015)

Ryujin said:


> Actually, I wouldn't doubt it. I've been on other various boards, many motorcycle related, and we've ultimately found that well known journalists and racers were on them using pseudonyms. It's a very real possibility.



Nor would I.  On guitar boards, I have run into a few pros.  I don't mean guys who are studio musicians or who gig in and around a large population center, I mean guys who have been on world tours and have albums that charted.

SOME of the use their real names, but they're the exception.


----------



## Samloyal23 (Feb 10, 2015)

So, who are we missing? Anyone?


----------



## The Grassy Gnoll (Feb 10, 2015)

I've said this elsewhere, but the Super Bowl reminded that Katy Perry apparently had a go at D&D and enjoyed playing a female Drow outcast. Yes, she Drizzt a girl, and she liked it. She liked it.


----------



## Samloyal23 (Feb 26, 2015)

So, I think we have enough names of an invitation only all-celebrity campaign. We just need to corral them into playing together at a convention...


----------



## Henry (Feb 26, 2015)

Two more:
Andy "Fall Out Boy" Hurley is a tabletop gamer, and appeared on at least one Order 66 Podcast about his Star Wars gaming
Ashley Johnson (From Avengers and a ton of voice acting work) recently mentioned playing a cleric in a recent D&D game


----------

